# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Qual a espécie desta Porites?

## Luis Delgado

Boas,

Qual será a espécie desta Porites?

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
A mim me parece montipora Digitata :Admirado:  .

----------


## João M Monteiro

A ser Porites, diria que é uma _Porites cylindrica_

----------


## Luis Delgado

Foi-me vendida como Porites e, de facto, também estava a apontar para cylindrica...

Mas também tenho dificuldade em fazer a distinção para a Montipora Digitata...

Alguém sabe as diferenças entre as duas?

Já agora, está aqui uma foto de uma porites cylindrica verde, que, na forma se parece com a minha.

http://www.reefermadness.us/Porites_cylindrica.htm

----------

